# Trapline been a little slow



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

The actions been a little slow on my trapline the last week and a half. Doesn't seem like the animals have been doing much moving around in my area. I've been pulling traps in areas that haven't been producing lately and resetting them in a new area. Will see next time I go out if it pays off. Would like to be able to catch a few more bobcats. My season lasts until March 31, so I still have some time. With the action being slow I've still managed to catch a few critters.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job on those three. That looks like a big dog.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

NICE man! Are you able to trap CO on the rez until the end of march? I am pretty much wrapping things up now.... I need to start pulling traps. Way too much work for way too little yield.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm on the Navajo rez which is NM, AZ, and UT. Kinda nice being fairly close, still about an hour and a half drive time to my line. Thinking next year I'm gonna take my 5th wheel down and stay and come home every few days. I have 3 game units that my permit is good for but I am only trapping in one. If I was a little more centralized I could have a larger line an cover more territory. A lot of game rich country there, I'm still on the learning curve to be more successful. Having a blast tho.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Ruger said:


> I'm on the Navajo rez which is NM, AZ, and UT. Kinda nice being fairly close, still about an hour and a half drive time to my line. Thinking next year I'm gonna take my 5th wheel down and stay and come home every few days. I have 3 game units that my permit is good for but I am only trapping in one. If I was a little more centralized I could have a larger line an cover more territory. A lot of game rich country there, I'm still on the learning curve to be more successful. Having a blast tho.


If you need a partner, I am in. I am looking to do the same. Figured I would drag a trailer up and stay 3-4 weeks on, and a week or so off.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Sometimes those other critters are what makes it worth the effort!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great pics and congrats ruger !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Keep at it, nice pictures.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I like that badger!


----------

